# projekt einheimische giftpflanzen.



## maritim (10. Jan. 2010)

hallo ihr lieben,

unser neues projekt fürs frühjahr ist, das wir mehr an einheimischen __ giftpflanzen in unsere wilde ecke einbringen möchten.

wir kennen uns noch nicht so in der materie aus.
besonders würde wir gerne die giftpflanzen einbringen, die in deutschland vom aussterben bedroht sind.

habt ihr einheimische giftpflanzen in euren gärten?


----------



## axel (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische giftpflanzen.*

Hallo Peter 

Hier hast Du schon mal eine kleine Auswahl an Giftpflanzen .

http://www.giftpflanzen.com/

Ich hab einige im Garten , muß aber erst mal die ganzen Namen herausfinden welche giftig sind .

Hier sind die stark giftigen Rot geschrieben 

http://www.botanikus.de/Gift/ordnung.html


lg axel


----------



## Eugen (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hallo Peter

Giftpflanzen im Garten ?
Ich hab da ne ganze Menge an "Giftpflanzen" in meinem "Garten",da der meinige eine einzige "Wilde Ecke" ist 
Von Schöllkraut über __ Küchenschelle bis zum __ Efeu ist da einiges vorhanden.
Übrigens sind auch viele Heilkräuter giftig, von denen auch etliche meine Wildnis bewohnen.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hallo Peter,
was hat Dich zu dem "Giftpflanzen"-Projekt bewegt? Ich nehme mal nicht an, dass Du eine böse Schwiegermutter hast. 
Ich vermute mal, dass es sich bei Giftpflanzen sehr ähnlich wie bei Pilzen verhält:
von den "normal aussehenden" ist recht gut die Verträglichkeit bekannt, sobald sie aber etwas "seltsam" (man denke nur an Schimmelpilze) aussehen, wird es schon dünn mit Angaben zur Genießbarkeit. Das soll heißen, dass wir sicher unbewußt viel wenig verträgliche Kräuter in unseren Garten wachsen haben, aber da wir selbige nicht essen wollen, auch kein Problem damit haben (oder wer knabbert schon gern Weidenrinde, mal so als Beispiel?).
Ich tippe aber, dass Du einen bestimmten Grund für Dein Projekt hast in der Richtung, seltenen und/oder gefährdeten Arten einen Lebensraum zu bieten?


----------



## karsten. (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hallo Peter 

hat wieder jemand in Deiner Einfahrt geparkt ? 

meine ...Liste wird auch immer länger ! 
(und nicht nur wegen der Einfahrt)  

__ Rizinus ,Tollkirsche und __ Trompetenblume sind bewährt

http://www.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/boga/Giftpflanzen.html


und hier für Irrtümer

mfG


----------



## Turbo (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hallo Peter

Oder geht es dir darum, nicht der einzige "Giftige" im Garten zu sein?  

Da findest du einige Infos und Bilder. 

Patrik


----------



## maritim (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

warum möchten wir das projekte giftpflanzen erweitern?
die antwort ist, das wir eine schraube locker haben.

wir sind freunde von einheimischen pflanzen.
wir haben im laufe der zeit festgestellt, das es so viele schöne einheimische bauernblumen gibt und wie pflegeleicht sie sind.:shock
die gärtnerin von dem bauerngarten unsere örtlichen burgruine hat uns beraten und zug und zug den großteil der überzüchteten blumen aus unserem garten verbannt.

wir haben nun einen wunderschönen blühenden garten, mit sehr pflegeleichten blumen.


per zufall haben sich einige einheimische giftpflanzen in unseren garten angesiedelt.
unteranderen eine sorte die relativ selten ist. da haben wir uns überlegt, das wir mehr giftpflanzen in unsere wilden ecke eine chance geben.

einige giftpflanzen finden wir sogar so schön, das wir sie bewusst im garten gepflanzt haben.
diese werden sogar von besuchern bewundert und sie sind total erstaun:shockt, das es sich bei den schönen pflanzen um einheimische giftpflanzen handelt.


----------



## maritim (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

zb. ist die __ wolfsmilch so eine giftpflanze die wir lieben.
diese pflanze haben wir über den ganzen garten verteilt.
und sie hält uns den garten frei von maulwürfen und wühlmäusen.


----------



## maritim (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

http://www.botanikus.de/Datura1.jpg

http://www.botanikus.de/Datura2.jpg


auch in den __ stechapfel haben wir uns verliebt.
wir finden die blüte und die frucht total schön
da wir ein kleines rad ab haben und uns die pflanze/frucht so gut gefällt, wird sie bei uns sogar in die wilden blumensträuße mit eingebunden.

ps.
der stechapfel ist zwar keine einheimische giftpflanze aber da er  nachweislich vor 1600 bei uns eingeführt wurde, haben ulla und ich den stechapfel als einheimische erklärt


----------



## maritim (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

hat einer von euch __ goldregen im garten?

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a7/Laburnum_anagyroides_Bluete.jpg


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/6/61/Laburnum_anagyroides.jpg


----------



## Annett (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hallo Peter.

Die Schwiegereltern haben einen alten Goldregenstrauch im Garten.
Was möchtest Du denn wissen?


----------



## maritim (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

@ anntett

mich würde interessieren,  welche insekten /tiere von den blüten angelockt werden.
da die blütezeiten relativ lang und üppig ist, würde mich der geruch der blüten interessieren........ mit was könnte man den geruch vergleichen?


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hi Peter,
danke für Deine Aufklärung, ich bin auch gerne ein freak für einheimische Pflanzen... .
Leider wird das offiziell nicht so gerne gesehen.. .
In meinem Garten haben sich Scharbockskraut, kriechendes __ Fingerkraut (bitte nicht übernehmen, ist ein fürchterliches Unkraut!) und Roter __ Hartriegel eingesät, es könnte mehr werden.
Dennoch gibt es auch wieder Überraschungen. Diesen Winter haben wir eine Wacholderdrossel, die Sanddornbeeren (fürchterliches Unkraut aus dem Gartencenter) erntet. Vor 2 Jahren hatten wir eine Misteldrossel, die sich an den Kartoffelrosen gütlich tat (diese Art wird vom NABU geradezu verdammt, ich kann noch mehr einheimische Vögel aufzählen, denen diese Hagebutten schmecken - also gibt es mitunter sehr subjektive Einschätzungen hinsichtlich der Flora).
Als giftigste Pflanze wächst bei uns auf der Nordseite einheimischer __ Fingerhut aus dem Gartencenter, auf der Terasse stehen im Frühjahr-Herbst u. a. __ Oleander.
Was will ich damit sagen? Die einheimische Artenvielfalt können wir in unseren Gärten nicht bewahren. Wer streitet, den möchte ich mal gern an Nachmieter bzw. -besitzer erinnern, die den Garten "umkrempeln". Es macht dann eher Sinn, Brach- bzw. Ackerland zu kaufen, und dieses zu gestalten (das ist eines meiner Ziele für's Alter, fragt mich mal in ein paar Jahren danach). Bei uns im Saalkreis hat das auch ein Bauer schon selber geschafft - ich gratuliere ihm! Das ist sicherlich verdammt beschwerlich, teuer, nervig - aber nachhaltig.
Die einheimische Tierwelt entwickelt sich aus den Vorgaben der Flora - mit parkähnlichen Flächen helfen wir maximal vielen Arten in unseren Breiten. Genau dafür ist viel Platz gut, am besten mehr, als man selber am Haus hat. Für sein "Alter" sollte man Ziele haben/entwickeln - ich denke, das ist eins, wenn ich das dann auch kann.


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hallo,

wir haben die meisten Giftpflanzen aus dem Sortiment genommen, da wir teilweise übel beschimpft wurden dafür, dass wir sie angeboten haben.


----------



## Annett (19. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hallo Peter.

Sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Hatte die letzten Tage zuviel privates (das liebe Viehzeug...) um die Ohren und hab Dich glatt vergessen. 


maritim schrieb:


> @ anntett
> 
> mich würde interessieren,  welche insekten /tiere von den blüten angelockt werden.
> da die blütezeiten relativ lang und üppig ist, würde mich der geruch der blüten interessieren........ mit was könnte man den geruch vergleichen?



Leider kann ich Dir diese beiden Fragen nach den Insekten und dem Geruch nicht beantworten.
Ich habe bisher einfach nicht darauf geachtet. Wenn Du noch Interesse daran hast, könnte ich es aber dieses Frühjahr nachholen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben die meisten Giftpflanzen aus dem Sortiment genommen, da wir teilweise übel beschimpft wurden dafür, dass wir sie angeboten haben.



Hi Werner,

und wahrscheinlich hat fast jeder, der sich über Giftpflanzen im Garten aufregt, __ Rittersporn im eigenen Garten sitzen . Ein paar Samen davon gegessen und man guckt sich die Stauden von unten an - die stehen dem sehr nah verwandten __ Eisenhut in der Giftigkeit kaum nach)


MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (27. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hallo Frank,

nicht nur in meinem Garten auf Paros gibt es giftige Pflanzen, die ganze Insel erstrahlt im Frühling in Millionen Ginsterblüten und auch __ Oleander ist all gegenwärtig, ebenso __ Alraune, Krummstab und  viele mehr, die ich zwar namentlich nicht kenne, aber durch Warnungen der Einheimischen von ihrer Giftigkeit weiß. Heuer will ich mich einmal näher damit beschäftigen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

@Elfriede: mit Holunderbeerwein mischen, dann schmeckt man es nicht raus. Wir proben grade 'Arsen und Spitzenhäubchen', und da erledigen die beiden alten Damen ihre Gäste mit Holunderbeerwein.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Jan. 2010)

*AW: projekt einheimische  giftpflanzen.*

Hallo Werner,

__ Holunder gibt es auf Paros leider nicht. Ich denke, in Griechenland hätten die 
zwei mörderischen Spitzenhäubchen wohl zu Ouzo gegriffen um sich Ihrer Gäste zu entledigen,  denn der starke Anisgeschmack übertönt alles.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

